# The food industry in today's economy



## amuse_bouche (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wondering how much the economy has affected business for everyone, especially with the events of the past week. The hotel where I am has been ok, there was a bit of a slump earlier in the year, but we are booked out for the remainder. Still though, I'm surprised to see lots of places hiring employees.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

It has really hurt many of the seasonal destination spots around the U.S.
Many semi-new resorts and established resorts depend heavily on the sale
of realestate surrounding the property. The decline in those sales has put 
development at a standstill. Group sales have taken a substantial dive up and down the East Coast.....Yes its hurting the Hospitality Industry and Vendors alike. Not a great time to be in transition, if you know what I mean.....


----------



## smokeychef (Sep 10, 2008)

The economy has effected my place of work. there were some days when only a handful of customers would come in to eat. unfortunatly I lost my job because of it, but all is well I just found a new place to work at, of coarse the money is not the same, but its better than unemployment benefits, and I should move up the ladder quickly. No doubt times are hard, even in our line of work, but people always need to eat. I'm thankful for knowing how to feed the masses and not working on Wall street.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The middle market is hurting. Families that used to dine out once a week are putting that $40/week into their cars. Applebees, Perkins, Baker's Square, those kinds of places are getting killed.


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

At my last job where i was cooking in a summer vacation town in northern california, it was the worst summer in recent years from what my manager said, it didnt help that NOCAL gas is the worst in the country. I feel for the cooks in New York they are probebly hurt the most


----------



## rambo (Sep 8, 2008)

I just moved to the suburban DC area, and from what I've heard down here, the economy has not affected the DC dining or dining in say, Alexandria because those living in the city aren't really affected by high gas prices - DC Metro is second in size only to NYC. And taken into consideration that people who live in the city have more disposable income, and a higher tendency to eat out more, restaurants seem to be on an even keel here. That being said, I agree it is not a good time to pick up and move shop - it was not easy for yours truly, I've taken a pay-cut, lost a little prestiege and had to pick up another job.


----------



## neverless (Sep 6, 2007)

I live in a popular summer spot in Canada, I work in a hotel kitchen, and yes we had probably the worst summer in the history of the hotel. Our last winter actually made more money then this summer, and that is just disgusting. The economy is definitely effecting restaurants, hotels etc. Especially in major tourism towns because besides people saving money on eating out, more and more people are refraining from long trips or vacations, especially with gas as it is. We probably won't make it if next summer is the same way.


----------



## iplaywithfood (Mar 31, 2006)

I live in socal (LA) the market here is meager at best. not alot of jobs to choose from, so , if your employed around here you are forced to stick with it for a while. I work at a country club, so the work is pretty steady, but since its not an equity club, the powers to be are bearing down for better numbers. (par for the coarse I know). but even more foreboding now.
keep your heads up, and the pans hot, for the worm ALWAYS turns.
good luck out there.


----------



## cinren13 (May 3, 2006)

The issues are two fold - not only are people not dining out as much, but food costs have gone up for us by nearly double. I am an instructor at a Culinary School, so we don't make "profit," but we need to be able to break even to support ourselves. Our foodservice company has even started charging delivery fees, as if I have a choice on having it delivered!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I believe the whole industry is going to have to re-examine everything it does. The major thing is to adopt the "Applebees Neighborhood" concept. Meaning that all restaurants are going to have top adopt a more "Mom and Pop" mentality when it comes to opening and operating. 

Look at the neighborhoods of the 40's on. Taverns, storefront restaurants, counters, even Bistro style. 

Restaurants are going to have to reduce their seating capacity to decrease their overhead. It's overhead that is hurting them and will ultimately be the downfall. 

The days of 300 seat dino-stores are gone. Even a Small Applebees is almost too big. 75-100 seats, focus on service and food once again and turning tables instead of tumble-weeds flowing through the dining-room are gonna be par. 

JMHPO.

I think the Food shop is really the way to go. Very low overhead, meals are prepared to be reheated at home, a weeks worth can be bought at a time, no service staff, no "on premise consumption license" for alcohol. Granted it sounds like a grocery store but it's not. Even grocery stores haven't done this to the level that it could be. The Whole Foods that just opened up in Short Pump, VA is about the closest I've seen one get.


----------

